# one weeks diffrence(dan come look)



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

last week i got nitrogen and phosoruse(sP) and i havnt seen sh*t grow so fast, haha , just need a bottle of potassium and iorn and i should be all good,

enjoy first pic was one week and go and the 2nd todays


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Very nice results and onnce you add potasium it should grow even faster.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad to see you are having good results! The plants look a lot better man, nice


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

ya, i still have some bga it went away and its coming back, i might just bleach dip all my plants, but thats if i cant get it away

my next time i plan on looking into is a nother set of power compacts







, nah, not any time soon


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice looking... hopefully my tank settles and the water clears in the next few days and I can start dosing to get my plants going again.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

looks good dude


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Props man, time to drop another $100 on some more ferts and Co2!









Looks amazing


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> ya, i still have some bga it went away and its coming back, i might just bleach dip all my plants, but thats if i cant get it away
> 
> my next time i plan on looking into is a nother set of power compacts
> 
> ...


try using a syringe and squirt excell directly on the bba.. let sit with no filters on for 15 mins.. this might kill it.. then make sure your nitrate levels are right... and CO2


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Excel killed my Audouinella (BBA) in a couple of weeks. But also plants started to really grow, which also helped for that matter.

Harry


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

werdna said:


> looks good dude


??? water is clear, just have tannis, from my log,


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks really good.

Trystan


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

trystan said:


> Looks really good.












Looks like its coming along ever so nicely


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

wow that did grow fast. nice tank. im especially fond of your driftwood


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Excel killed my Audouinella (BBA) in a couple of weeks. But also plants started to really grow, which also helped for that matter.
> 
> Harry










awesome news!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

When you say you added nitrogen and phosoruse(sP), does this just come in a bottle/tube that you add every so often? or is it a complex matter?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

You can buy them in small bottlles. Look/Ask for the Seachem Flourish line of fertilizers


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I recommend buying the largest bottles that they make just because you are going to need it constently to feed your plants.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Nuggs said:


> I recommend buying the largest bottles that they make just because you are going to need it constently to feed your plants.


Well, that depends on other factors (light:Co2 ratio, amount of plants etc), but yes I would also reccomend the largest bottles (especially for macro nutrients- ie Nitrate, Phosphate, Potassium).

Good post Nuggs


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

ya i will get the bigger ones once i firgure out how much i dose of each for maximun growth , iam still experimenting with different fertz,

hey dan u gonna be in wensday?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Well I meant for that other guy, but oh well :laugh:

Yep, Im in. Want some more Cobomba? Free?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

may as well, haha,

i need to pick up some more bottles,









see you tmdw


----------

